# How to tracking '02 order?(Newbie)



## gee_boo (Dec 29, 2001)

Hi. I have a production number for my '02 E46. What's the easiest way to track the vehicle? Can this be done via Web?

Thanks!


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

It can be done via the Owners Circle on the bmwusa.com website. In addition, you can call your dealer or BMWNA for updates that are more detailed.


----------



## gee_boo (Dec 29, 2001)

I live in Toronto Canada. BMW"usa" ? I'll give it a try.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

gee_boo said:


> *I live in Toronto Canada. BMW"usa" ? I'll give it a try. *


Oh.. sorry. Didn't see your location. Nevertheless, try BMWNA. Canada is still part of North America, right?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

1-800-831-1117 option 3.


----------



## gee_boo (Dec 29, 2001)

Thanks Plaz!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

No prob. That number is more ingrained in my head right now than my social security number, my wife's office phone number, or the number of weeks left in my wife's pregnancy!!

(No need to mention that last part to her, though.)


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

In Canada the ONLY way to track your car is through the dealer unless things have changed for 2002. BMWNA and BMW Canada are not two of the same. Owners Circle will not work, nor will BMW NA's phone number(unless this is changed for 2002 which is highly doubtful.)


----------



## Birdman (Jan 8, 2002)

Nope, hasn't changed for 2002. No way to track a Canadian ordered BMW other than through the dealer.
My car should be here by the 15th of January! Ordered second week of November.


----------



## MAK (Dec 22, 2001)

Birdman:
I hope your car arrives on time. You will be very please with your new ride. 

Although I could have used BMWNA or Owner's Circle, I asked my salesman to phone me twice a week with an update. He did.
Mike


----------

